# ID 90's cartoon involving turing into pigs



## fuelingfire (Dec 5, 2011)

I am hoping someone here can help me identify this TV show. I figured this might be the place to ask.
There is a cartoon, from either the late 80s or early 90s, where in an episode kids are being turned into pigs by some villian. I remember part of the transformation involved the kids eating junkfood and playing in the trash. The villain wanted to turn people into pigs so that they could take over. I know it was designed to show a moral message to kids, which was lost on a young FA who only remembers the transformation.
To be clear this is not "pigs is pigs" or "spirited away". I have tried searching for this show many times but could not find any reference as to what the show was.
Any help would be great!


----------



## freakyfred (Dec 8, 2011)

Couldn't find anything, but these links might be helpful

http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/BalefulPolymorph
http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/PigMan


----------

